# Tears in my eyes



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I guess this section of the forum is apt . . after all tears in my eyes is a 'health' related thing, anyway I digress . . 
I've come to the sad conclusion that as the Osteoarthritis in my knee is getting worse, its time to give up driving my van & I'll have to sell it.
We've had more fun & visited so many different places over the last 7 or 8 years in the various vans we've owned that its going to be a real hard pull to part with the one we own now, Our Hymer has taken us on both short & long trips without too many problems but as comfortable as it is the agony in my knee now dictates that the time has come . . 
I need to get it out of its undercover CaSSOA storage and give it a clean to get the dust off it before going through the agony of advertising & selling it . . Ho Hum


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Vic

be sorry to see not MHing anymore but don't leave the site - you've given valuable help in the past.

Can't you get one of those new knees?

Best wishes

Joe


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't know if this will prevent you selling your van, but I went to the doc. this morning with increasingly worse sciatica, couldn't put my shoe on or sit comfortably etc. he gave me some Dicloflex anti inflammatory tablets, and they worked instantly. Don't know yet if they'll cure it, but buttock feels much better and I can actually sit comfortably. The blurb on the packet says it might work on arthiritis. Just a thought. Anything's worth a try to keep on the road I reckon!


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I managed to make my own DIY 'Sog' ok but new knee is a bit beyond my skills  
Sylv has just reminded me that I'll have no need for my little Honda 90 [which I only use to go from home to the storage base] . . so that means I'll have to give that a dust off too before advertising it.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

adonisito said:


> Don't know if this will prevent you selling your van, but I went to the doc. this morning with increasingly worse sciatica, couldn't put my shoe on or sit comfortably etc. he gave me some Dicloflex anti inflammatory tablets, and they worked instantly. Don't know yet if they'll cure it, but buttock feels much better and I can actually sit comfortably. The blurb on the packet says it might work on arthiritis. Just a thought. Anything's worth a try to keep on the road I reckon!


 . . I've tried almost everything going, the best treatment funny as it sounds was a couple of sessions with the Chiropractor - no more 'wandering' leg pains but zilch thay can do about my knee [& I was told I'm far too young to have a knee replacement [nice to know I'm 'young' :wink: ] . . pity there 'ain't no pills to make me feel 21 again


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> . . I've tried almost everything going, the best treatment funny as it sounds was a couple of sessions with the Chiropractor - no more 'wandering' leg pains but zilch thay can do about my knee [& I was told I'm far too young to have a knee replacement [nice to know I'm 'young' :wink: ] . . pity there 'ain't no pills to make me feel 21 again


I may well be a trifle naive but surely if you are having that sort of problem with your knee then an artificial replacement is the only answer?

It is always worth asking for a second consultants opinion IMO since in these times of "restricted finance" it may well be that "you are far too young" = "we don't have any money". 

I managed to break my hip 23 years ago and was told that it would be likely that I would need a replacement hip by the time I was 55 - I am 60 tomorrow and still coping without a replacement.

One of the reasons why they may not be keen is that you are too active 8O or that they think you will wear it out (they have a limited lifespan of about 15 years I believe).

But either way before you give up your van and take to the hills, make sure that what you are being told is the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth.

You have the right to a second independent opinion, this may well be a time to exercise that right....

It is worth asking before it gets too late......

Dave


----------



## spartacus (Jul 10, 2008)

You are never too young to have a new knee, I had one at fifty and my surgeon told me about a colleague (doctor) who had one in her late twenties. Condition/need should dictate rather than age, you should not have to sacrifice your lifestyle and suffer for want of a well proven operation.

Push for a new knee and keep the motorhome


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Could you not change to an automatic motorhome with cruise control ?
I have quite painful sciatica due to a slipped disk and spondylothesis and find that I need cruise control for longer trips and I drive an automatic car as my daily drive.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Very sorry to hear about the situation you now find yourself in 

Forgive me if I'm stating something very obvious - but have you tried a TENS machine on your knee? My mother has a similar affliction on her knee and she scoffed at the idea of a TENs machine until she tried it. She now swears by it for (albeit) temporary relief.

Cetainly worth a try if you haven't already.

http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/webap...-1&storeId=90&catalogId=1008&productId=307101


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, I've tried the TENS . . no good & even with 2nd opinion theres still not a chance of knee replacement; no I think I'll have to do as much [or as little] as I can to agrivate my knee as poss so the van has to go . . along with the moped & oh yes, the privacy room - all these bit & pieces that have made it fun - all gotta go !
. . But the good/Bad news is I'll still 'lurk' around the forums of MHF :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I guess this section of the forum is apt . . after all tears in my eyes is a 'health' related thing, anyway I digress . .
> I've come to the sad conclusion that as the Osteoarthritis in my knee is getting worse, its time to give up driving my van & I'll have to sell it.
> We've had more fun & visited so many different places over the last 7 or 8 years in the various vans we've owned that its going to be a real hard pull to part with the one we own now, Our Hymer has taken us on both short & long trips without too many problems but as comfortable as it is the agony in my knee now dictates that the time has come . .
> I need to get it out of its undercover CaSSOA storage and give it a clean to get the dust off it before going through the agony of advertising & selling it . . Ho Hum


Vic old pal,

I am so sorry to hear of your plight, but like others, I can't help getting the feeling that you might just be a tad premature or hasty in your decision. Dave's (Penquin's) advice above must surely be considered, as I know that you are quite active, and shouldn't be expected to suddenly become inactive, when an alternative solution/option may well be available.
I think I'd be pursuing all my options before giving up my touring activities with "my baby". :wink:

Rita and I were constructive in your decision to purchase your Hymer, and I would like to think that we can be equally constructive, in your decision to keep, and continue to enjoy your Hymer. Won't Sylvia drive it for the short term, until you get the knee sorted?

All the very best, whichever way you decide. 

Cheers for now,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Awwww Vic go on reconsider you know you don't waant to part with your motorhome. Can I take you back some years to oooh 2005 when you were my very first buddy here when we both had our Lunars. We followed your pictures of how to do a wee door in the back lounge seat to allow easy access. Would miss you if you went.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Parting with your beloved motorhome.
Must be worse than giving childbirth.

Best of luck.

Dave p


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh come on Vic no giving in ive had osteoarthritis for years in all manner of body places :lol: i'm still hobbling up and down muddy fields and driving, if I can do it I am sure you can.

As someone else said try diclofenac it really does work, although I can't take it any more as it was causing breathing problems  it did kill the pain.

The more exersize you have also helps, get a dog :lol: I can lend you one or two :lol: 

Now lets not hear any more of you giving up motorhoming I shall expect to see you soon on a rally.


Jacquie


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> I guess this section of the forum is apt . . after all tears in my eyes is a 'health' related thing, anyway I digress . .
> I've come to the sad conclusion that as the Osteoarthritis in my knee is getting worse, its time to give up driving my van & I'll have to sell it.
> . . Ho Hum


Is it a medical opinion from an orthopaedic surgeon you are too young? Or is it your GP?

I see you live near Oswestry. You are near (in my opinion*, and many others) one of the very the best specialist orthopaedic hospitals in the country; Robert Jones & Agnes Hunt (RJAH).

I put my money where my mouth is four years ago, & I went 90 miles from home to have my hip resurfacing done there (at 56 years old). My life was transformed - I can now walk 8-10 miles in the hills and mountains, pain free. I was in constant pain before and had been unable to drive a manual car. (Having driven autos for years I now prefer them, btw)

If you haven't been referred there, try and get your GP to refer you there. If you live in England there is free choice for orthopaedics, so if your GP agrees you need to see a specialist (and from your description it sounds like they should) you can say where you want to go.

Wales send lots of patients to RJAH, too but I have no idea how you get to choose where you get sent if you live in N Wales (but I would expect most N Wales GPs will recommend RJAH).

*knowledge from my previous specialist work over a 15 yr period


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You cannot give up without a fight - that is not the character behind that avatar is it?

We do not want to lose you in any way, can we start an action group to pressurise you?

I am sure there will be lots of suggestions that we can make, and some of them might even be able to stay on view without the Mods having to censor them! :lol: 

Dave


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

Just go back and demand a knee replacement tell them what you have to give up " squeaky wheels get most oil" they figure if you accept their decision then the pain isn't that bad! that's how it works I'm afraid.  Good luck what ever you do.


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

Both of my knee's are shagged and i am 48 (plumbers disease) but i eat diclofenic to keep me going. no mention of new knee's from my gp
just keep going to support those that don't want to work


----------



## Speagle (Dec 19, 2006)

Have you tried spraying your knees with WD40?
I know it sounds daft but i remember reading about it on the net and about all the things it ended up being used for.
One person said he was so fedup with pains in his knees that he sprayed them with WD40 and he now swears by the stuff.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Had a chat to my mate David yesterday, he runs a small electrical shop in Ipswich, he's had trouble with his hips for years, (self inflicted, didn't stop playing football until he was 40, he's now 63)

He's just been booked in for his hip op. his consultant has been putting it of for a few years now, but said with the cuts that are coming knee and hip ops are top of the list to be hit, so he's getting him in quick.

Apparently hip ops are much easier, with far quicker recovery times than knees.

Ian


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Speagle said:


> Have you tried spraying your knees with WD40?
> I know it sounds daft but i remember reading about it on the net and about all the things it ended up being used for.
> One person said he was so fedup with pains in his knees that he sprayed them with WD40 and he now swears by the stuff.


Don`t do it.
It is mostly parafin and will dry your skin.
The action of rubbing is what will be helping the old boys knees.

Dave p


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi i too suffer with joint trouble.i have just had an arthroscopic procedure on both hips.At the same time my knee is also causing problems.Same thing its wearing out.Hurts to drive walk on anything thats not flat,i have been told i can have similar keyhole surgery on it as well.I know that i will end up with 2 new hips and a knee in time,but the keyhole option is much faster recovery.Btw my job involves walking around a hospital all day.Also got 2 dogs that have to go out.
i can symathizes with you but there are options,i cant take to much painkilling medication as i have diveticular disease.i find the gels a better way to kill pain and cold compresses.
Yes i have pain driving ,walking etc but i don't want to give up everything i enjoy.I did stop riding my horse as i cant risk a fall.
As to being to young my brother has just had his knee replaced at 43,and i was in hospital with a teacher of 32 who had new hips and knees
Please don't give up on a lifestyle you enjoy,we have mh patients who have lost limbs who can still enjoy trips away all be it in a modified mh.lin.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks everybody - I'm really touched for your kind words & best wishes but having given it some [or rather a lot] of serious thought, I've come to the conclusion that maybe the time has come to change directions & take up some other hobby/lifestyle . . maybe sky diving or judo . . you know something more suited to a 65 year old :lol:

I'm a gonna still lurk in the background - although with my big mouth I can't help jumping in some of the threads . .


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I was still playing 6 aside football at 50(still waiting to be discovered and turn pro :roll: :roll: :roll: )had my first hip resurface at 59 after a long struggle to make my doctor believe i had a problem.The second hip resurface i had done at 62 just recovering 5 months down the line,hopefully fully fit for the new season.
While in hospital,there were 3 knee ops on my ward,all around my age.insist on having it done ,you will not regret it.
May even get back into playing golf (wife says Oh Noooo l
:lol: :lol: :lol: )
Good luck what ever you decide.

Les


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm so sad to read this, Vic. MHF get-togethers won't be the same without you and Sylvia  

I know you must have thought long and hard about this, and I would guess that your mind's made up - it certainly sounds like it.

Good luck with the sale, hope you get a good price. I'm glad you won't be leaving us here in the near future, though :wink:

Gerald


----------



## Bracken606 (Feb 9, 2011)

Vic, Just to let you know that at the tender age of 44 i had to have a total knee replacement as a result of a car crash. Due to life expectancy of some replacement knee's my surgeon fitted me with a titanium knee that will not wear out in my lifetime.

however, i understand if you do not want to go this far just to keep your MH. Fortunately i had no decision to make regarding mine as i was unconcious at the time :? 

Simon.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Bracken606 said:


> my surgeon fitted me with a titanium knee that will not wear out in my lifetime.Simon.


. . . Sounds like something they would use for astronauts 

Once I sell the van I know I'm really going to miss the fun & meeting up with people at rallies & meets - but . . . "The time has come the walrus said" . . .

I've discovered an alternate hobby - Advanced knitting [for the elderly], lets hope I don't fall foul of any of their website rules & regs when I finally post pic's of my 200yd multi-coloured scarf :lol:

I haven't advertised the van yet as I want to give it a wash & brush up [which will have to wait a week or so till the weather improves - nothing down for standing outside in the near freezing cold] !


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

My hip is titanium too. Plays havoc with metal detectors at airports...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Vic,

Very sorry to read this. I feel for you and Sylvia and will miss you on rallies.

Lots of good advice already, and it seems like your mind is made up. I only have a couple of things to add that haven't been mentioned in case they help. I am not coming at this from a motorhoming angle, because the main issue is getting rid of pain and getting your mobility back. If those happened motorhoming would take care of itself with you, I'm sure.

1) Have you REALLY explored what strengthening the muscles supporting the knee can do? I have two experiences here. Firstly I was suffering knee pain on stairs for a long time until purely by coincidence for a couple of months I tried out equipment in the gym where Alison works around the corner from us. The pain immediately went away and hasn't come back. Secondly I have been amazed at how dogs with a severe congenital abnormality (fortunately not one of ours) of joint on the rear leg can have a happy, normal life without painkillers through muscle building exercises in the pool, because the joint is supported so much better than with non-exercised muscle. OK, it was done by a witch I know who does amazing things but I thought Sylv might be a natural here. Her hair scares me, anyway.

2) Have you REALLY pushed the NHS? If so, have you considered paying outright for a knee replacement? One option could be to take the van to Bulgaria ;-)
http://www.treatmentabroad.com/cost/surgery-abroad-cost/knee-total/

Regards,

Dave


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> I've discovered an alternate hobby - Advanced knitting [for the elderly], lets hope I don't fall foul of any of their website rules & regs when I finally post pic's of my 200yd multi-coloured scarf :lol:


Vic,

Would you not rather sort out the knee problem and keep touring, instead of completely knackering all you finger joints? :lol:

Good advice from DABs above, which may be worthy of some serious consideration. :wink:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

